

Samsung has no immediate plans to deliver Froyo to Galaxy S - jonovos
http://jonovos.blogspot.com/2010/12/samsung-galaxy-s-no-gingerbread.html
Samsung evades and procrastinates and promises and FAILS to deliver. They just boldly lie to get your money.
======
bradleyland
I found the condescending attitude toward the CSR to be completely out of
line. Clearly this person no decision making capacity at Samsung. Why would
you be so rude to someone that has done nothing to you?

~~~
ludicast
yeah his "get a real job" comment seemed way rude

------
wccrawford
Title is false. Samsung will not elaborate on their plans. The CSR clearly
said that they DO plan to push Froyo to the phone. He just can't say when.

They have no plans for Gingerbread yet, though, which is understandable since
it's so new. I'll be surprised if it gets it.

I'm actually seriously considering dropping my Vibrant and getting a G2 or
Nexus S. The G1 had a decent record for getting updates, and the Nexus S is a
developer phone so I could just put the latest on it at any time.

I looked into upgrading my Vibrant with a third-party ROM, but it didn't seem
to be as easy as when I did my G1 like that, so I didn't do it yet. But that
was months ago, so I'm seriously considering it again.

~~~
kungfooey
It took me a while to suck it up and flash a ROM on my Vibrant, but I'm
happily running Nero v3 (<http://forum.xda-
developers.com/showthread.php?t=883379>) now and I keep kicking myself for not
doing it sooner. The difference in 2.1 to 2.2 is incredible. It's really not
that difficult to install it, either.

~~~
tworats
What carrier are you on, and how stable is it? I'm assuming the install wipes
all data from your phone? Is there a good way to back up your contacts and
restore them?

~~~
kungfooey
I'm on T-mobile. It's quite stable. It's crashed about as much as the Samsung
stock ROM. You can back up your data (most of it, anyway) with Titanium Backup
(available in the app store, both free and pro). If your contacts are tied to
your Google account, then they're automatically backed up anyway.

------
ludicast
The whole Froyo on the Galaxy S debacle has been nuts. It was promised in
September. Since then it has been plagued with deployment problems and is
still in purgatory for the US users.

That said, I have become a big fan of Samsung's hardware.

------
tdfx
I've used Samsung's Galaxy S (my cousin just got one over the holidays). After
having used a Nexus One and experienced "pure Android", it absolutely
infuriated me to have to navigate through Samsung's crappy interface changes.
Not only do they have "uninstallable" apps like monthly-fee-based AT&T
Navigator (an inferior alternative to the free Google Maps which I'm sure AT&T
demanded), but the Samsung customizations to the camera, apps list, etc. are
completely unnecessary, inflexible, and worthless.

As I said before, I've used Android on the Nexus One and it really is fine "as
is". I can understand why AT&T would try to trick their users into using their
own apps that they can charge users for. But why would Samsung actually dump
what I can only imagine is a substantial sum of money into doing stupid
customizations to the camera app, applications list, and other parts of the
phone that do nothing to improve the user experience?

edit: grammar

------
tworats
Anyone who's attempted to or successfully installed an unofficial ROM, would
love to hear your experiences in terms of difficultly of install and
stability. Please include what carrier you're on.

~~~
mdwrigh2
I'm a HTC Hero user (US, CDMA version) on Sprint, and I'm currently running a
Cyanogen build on it. I've actually run a number of different ROMs on my
phone, Cyanogen just tends to be the most stable, and cruft-free. There are
step by step guides for rooting and installing a new bootloader to your phone,
which are all fairly easy to follow. Once you've done that, it's just a matter
of dropping the ROM image onto your SD card, booting into recovery mode, and
hitting install. Not a one click solution, but given an hour or two, simple to
follow.

As to the quality of the ROMs themselves, it (of course) varies. I've never
had anything that was just outright unusable (except maybe the stock ROM -- it
was ungodly slow). The first few ROMs I used crashed about once or twice a
week, which was annoying, but typically happened while I wasn't using the
phone, so I just felt it vibrate in my pocket. Now that I've switched to
Cyanogen though, this problem has completely disappeared, and the phone is
very quick, especially compared to the stock image. Seriously, if anyone else
has a HTC Hero, I'd recommend rooting and moving to the Cyanogen mod ROM, it's
like having a completely different phone. Plus, I get to be on 2.2, while the
stock ROM is still on 2.1

The only downside of it so far is that I couldn't manage to get my carrier
voicemail working with the image. There may be a workaround for this, I just
haven't looked. Since Google Voice integrates so well with the handset, you
can tell your phone to forward all of your voice mail to VG, but not use it
for any thing else (or choose when to use it for calls, etc., it's amazingly
flexible).

I use the xda-developers forum for all of my rooting and ROM needs, and you
can probably browse some of the feedback and FAQs there if you have any
questions. Alternatively, my e-mail is in my profile if you have any questions
you can't seem to find answers to.

~~~
2mur
Agree. I am also on a CDMA Hero. I rooted to get to 2.1 when Sprint did not
initially provide OTA updates and only had Win/Mac paths for upgrade.

Rooted and never looked back. I went for a Sense-ified 2.1 build. Finally went
AOSP to get to 2.2 and it feels like a new phone. It is so much smoother
without the lag on user actions that I was seeing before (most notably going
to/from phone/dialer/answering use). I'll probably never buy another phone
that is not rootable at the time of purchase, and I won't run a carrier-
modified (ala Sense, etc) build either. AOSP is near-perfect. I do miss visual
voicemail, but I think there are workarounds documented on xda (I can't really
be bothered to investigate, so I suppose that it is not bothering me too
much).

------
jrockway
I wish the carriers and phone makers would stop "improving" their Android
builds. Then you could just upgrade the day after Google releases a new
version.

If you want to improve an open source project, don't fork it and forget about
it. Send a fucking patch.

(Fortunately, AOSP seems to run fine on many phones. Looking forward to
Cyanogenmod Gingerbread for my EVO 4G :)

------
blinkingled
Trolling much jonovos?

Wrong title - they have no plans for Gingerbread but are working on Froyo
update per the chat logs you yourself posted.

~~~
allwein
I think the key word in the headline that removes this from being trollish is
"immediate". They have plans to release Froyo, but no actual date. He presumes
that if a release was imminent, they'd have a general release date for it. So
there are plans, but no immediate plans for release.

~~~
blinkingled
If you read the chat transcript he posted - the condescending attitude, get a
real job comment, use of "android devotees" etc. all sound like classical
trolling.

I am totally not sure he even owns an Android phone to begin with. Anyway,
considering all this I called it troll.

